# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من أي منظومة هذا البيت ... يمكنك أن تبحث !!

## أبو مالك العوضي

للمدارسة والإلغاز 
للمطارحة ومراجعة المعلومات 
للمذاكرة وفتح الشهية لمزيد من الطلب !

اذكر أو خمن ، من أي المنظومات هذه أبيات :

- أول واجب على العبيد ........ معرفة الرحمن بالتوحيد

- أول واجب على العبيد ......... معرفة الإله بالتسديد

- أول واجب على الإنسان ......... معرفة الإله باستيقان

- أول واجب على من كلفا ........... ممكنا من نظر أن يعرفا

يمكنك أن تبحث في الشبكة أو الشاملة أو ما تريد ، ويمكنك أن تضع سؤالا من غير أن تجيب ، لكن إذا أجبت فلتضع سؤالا غير مأمور .

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

- أول واجب على العبيد ........ معرفة الرحمن بالتوحيد ( منظومة سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول لحافظ الحكمي يرحمه الله)

- أول واجب على العبيد ......... معرفة الإله بالتسديد؟

- أول واجب على الإنسان ......... معرفة الإله باستيقان؟

- أول واجب على من كلفا ........... ممكنا من نظر أن يعرفا؟



وإليكم سؤالي :
واختصروا في كتبهم "حدثنا" ....... على "ثنا" أو "نا" وقيل "دَثَنَا

بارك الله فيكم أبا مالك

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسنت يا أخي الفاضل

وإليكم هذا السؤال أيضا :

- والخبر الجزء الذي قد أسندا ............. إليه وارتفاعه الزم أبدا

- والخبر الجزء المتم الفائدة ............ كالله بر والأيادي شاهدة

- والسند الإخبار عن طريق ........... متن كالاسناد لدى فريق

- وما به للخبر الوصول ........... بنظر صح هو الدليل

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهذا أيضا :

همز فهاء ثم عين حاء ......... مهملتان ثم غين خاء

ثم لأقصى الحلق همز هاء ........ ثم لوسطه فعين حاء
أدناه غين خاؤها ......

وتلك عين همزها والحاء  .......... والهاء والغين كذاك الخاء

وعند حروف الحلق للكل أظهرا ........ ألا هاج حكم عم خاليه غفلا

وأحرف الحلق بهذا البيت ........ وهي مبادي كلمات ست
( إني غريب خل عنك حبي  ........ هجر ) مشوق مستهام صب

للهمز والهاء لدى التعرف ....... نهاية الحلق كمثل الألف
أوسطه للعين ثم الحاء ....... مبدؤه للغين ثم الخاء

حروف حلق ستة فهاء …… وهمزة وحاؤها والخاء
والعين ثم غينها وركب …… تنوين حرب قبلها ورتب

وأسمي حروفا ستة لتخصها ......... بإظهار نون قبلها أبد الدهر
فحاء وخاء ثم هاء وهمزة ......... وعين وغين ليس قولي بالنكر
فهذي حروف الحلق يخفى بيانها ...... فدونك بينها ولا تعصين أمري

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

والسند الإخبار عن طريق ........... متن كالاسناد لدى فريق ( ألفية السيوطي)  

والبقية لم أعرفها فلعلي أبدأ البحث 
وهذا سؤال لأخي أبي مالك وفقه الله .. 
الحال وصف فضلة منتصبُ ..... مفهم في حال كفردًا أذهبُ  (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وهذا سؤال لأخي أبي مالك وفقه الله .. 
> الحال وصف فضلة منتصبُ ..... مفهم في حال كفردًا أذهبُ  (ابتسامة)


يمنع تخصيص الأسئلة بشخص معين ( ابتسامة )
وبمناسبة ذكر هذا البيت فإن صواب قراءته ( في حالِ ) بكسر اللام من غير تنوين ؛ لأن المراد في حال كذا .

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

> وهذا سؤال لأخي أبي مالك وفقه الله ..


ومن صاحب هذا الكلام ؟!! (ابتسامة) 




> وبمناسبة ذكر هذا البيت فإن صواب قراءته ( في حالِ ) بكسر اللام من غير تنوين ؛ لأن المراد في حال كذا .


لا حرمنا الله فوائدك (ابتسامة) 
أخشى ما أخشى .......... (ابتسامة)

أول واجب على العبيد ......... معرفة الإله بالتسديد ( السفارينية) 

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من أي المنظومات هذا البيت :
وما كانت نبيا قط أنثى ........... ولا عبد وشخص ذو فعال

وهذا :
والشأن لا يعترض المثال ........ إذ قد كفى الفرض والاحتمال

وهذا :
والشرح للذمة وصف قاما  .......... يقبل الالتزام والإلزاما

وهذا :
وكل لفظ لفراق احتمل ............. فهو كناية بنية حصل

وهذا :
والعرف في الشرع له اعتبار ........... لذا عليه الحكم قد يدار

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وهذا أيضا :
> 
> همز فهاء ثم عين حاء ......... مهملتان ثم غين خاء
> 
> ثم لأقصى الحلق همز هاء ........ ثم لوسطه فعين حاء
> أدناه غين خاؤها ......


لا أجيب إلا على قدّي.
الأول في (تحفة الأطفال).
والتالي في (الجزرية).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وهذا أيضا :
> 
> وعند حروف الحلق للكل أظهرا ........ ألا هاج حكم عم خاليه غفلا


من الشاطبية

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أحسنت يا أخي الكريم، ولكن أين أسئلتك ؟ راجع الشرط !

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بيت جمع المفاعيل ....
ضربتُ ضربًا أبا عمرٍو غداة أتى  * * * وجئتُ والنيلَ خوفًا من عتابك لي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهذا:

أمال في القرآن را مجراها * * * محضًا بهودٍ دون ما سواها

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بيت جمع المفاعيل ....
> ضربتُ ضربًا أبا عمرٍو غداة أتى  * * * وجئتُ والنيلَ خوفًا من عتابك لي


وقبله :
منها المفاعيل خمس مطلق و به ................ و فيه ، معه ، له وانظر إلى المثل

----------


## أنهار المحيسن

- والخبر الجزء المتم الفائدة ............ كالله بر والأيادي شاهدة
ألفية ابن مالك في النحو

السؤال:
وبعدُ فالعلم بذي الفرائض ... من أفضل العلم بلا معارض
إذ هو نصف العلم فيما وردا ... في خبر عن النبي مسندا

----------


## متيم الشافعي

السؤال:
وبعدُ فالعلم بذي الفرائض ... من أفضل العلم بلا معارض
إذ هو نصف العلم فيما وردا ... في خبر عن النبي مسندا    

(( منظومة القلائد البرهانية ))

سؤالي
وهل بقي الوجود بلا اله ....    سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه     لمن ؟؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> السؤال:
> وبعدُ فالعلم بذي الفرائض ... من أفضل العلم بلا معارض
> إذ هو نصف العلم فيما وردا ... في خبر عن النبي مسندا 
> 
> (( منظومة القلائد البرهانية ))
> 
> سؤالي
> وهل بقي الوجود بلا اله .... سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه لمن ؟؟


 *
شمس الدين بن الصائغ الحنفي
*

----------


## فدوه

بارك الله فيكم



> - أول واجب على الإنسان ......... معرفة الإله  باستيقان؟


منظومة الزبد , لابن رسلان
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,

*لمن هذا البيت ودمتم سالمين
*
لا تخدَعَنَّكَ اللَّحى ولا الصُّوَرُ ... تسعةُ أعشارِ من تَرى بَقَرُ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ولكن المقصود أبيات المنظومات العلمية ، لا القصائد الأدبية .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> *لمن هذا البيت ودمتم سالمين*
> 
> لا تخدَعَنَّكَ اللِّحى ولا الصُّوَرُ ... تسعةُ أعشارِ من تَرى بَقَرُ


المبجل
هذا البيت - فيما يظهر - من بحر المنسرح.
فصواب إنشاده: 
لا تخدَعَنْكَ اللِّحى 
بالنون المخففة لا المثقلة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## متيم الشافعي

وهل بقي الوجود بلا اله .... سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه لمن ؟؟ 

لابن القيم الجوزية وليس شمس الدين الحنفي  قال ابن القيم هذه الابيات في النصرانية

 والماءُ أقسامٌ   طهورٌ طهّرا


ليس عنَ اصلِ   خِلقَةٍ تغيَّرا


وليس ما سواه   يرفعُ الحدَثْ


ولا يُزِيْلُ ما   طرا مِنْ الخَبَثْ

  من أي منظومة ؟؟

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

والخبر الجزء الذي قد أسندا ............. إليه وارتفاعه الزم أبدا

- والخبر الجزء المتم الفائدة ............ كالله بر والأيادي شاهدة    ( ألفية ابن مالك )

- والسند الإخبار عن طريق ........... متن كالاسناد لدى فريق

- وما به للخبر الوصول ........... بنظر صح هو الدليل      (  مراقي السعود - العلوي )


 والسؤال :
هل يقتضي تكراراً الأمر وهل             :::   يصير منهي بنهي مضمحل
للأول التكرار والدخول  :::   حكاية وسجدة تئول

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

> من أي المنظومات هذا البيت :
> وما كانت نبيا قط أنثى ........... ولا عبد وشخص ذو فعال
> 
> وهذا :
> والشأن لا يعترض المثال ........ إذ قد كفى الفرض والاحتمال    ( المراقي )
> 
> وهذا :
> والشرح للذمة وصف قاما  .......... يقبل الالتزام والإلزاما
> 
> ...




والسؤال 
الخلق للما طهوراً دانِ ::: جناه في الأنفال والفرقان
هذا إلى متن طهرني الذي ::: أخرج مسلم وغير جهبذ 

؟؟؟

وللتسهيل .. فالنظم لعالم معاصر

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وهل بقي الوجود بلا اله .... سميع يستجيب لمن دعاه لمن ؟؟ 
> 
> لابن القيم الجوزية وليس شمس الدين الحنفي قال ابن القيم هذه الابيات في النصرانية


هذا وهم يقع لكثيرين لوجود الأبيات في "إغاثة اللهفان".
لكن الصواب ما ذكرتُ لك.

----------


## فدوه

> المبجل
> هذا البيت - فيما يظهر - من بحر المنسرح.
> فصواب إنشاده: 
> لا تخدَعَنْكَ اللِّحى 
> بالنون المخففة لا المثقلة.
> والله أعلم.


رحم الله والديك 
هل توجد قصيدة تحتوي على هذا البيت إن كنت تعلم ؟؟
ولكم مني أطيب تحية 
وشكراً 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> منظومة الزبد , لابن رسلان
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,
> 
> *لمن هذا البيت ودمتم سالمين
> *
> لا تخدَعَنَّكَ اللَّحى ولا الصُّوَرُ ... تسعةُ أعشارِ من تَرى بَقَرُ


هذا البيت لابن لنكَك البصري المتوفى سنة 360 هـ:

لا تخدعَنْكَ اللحى ولا الصور تسعة أعشار من ترى بقرُ
تراهمُ كالسحاب منتشراً وليس فيه لطالبٍ مَطَرُ
في شجر السّرْوِ منهمُ مَثلٌ له رُواءٌ وما لهُ ثَمَرُ

وله الأبيات المشهورة بالنسبة إلى الشافعي غلطاً :

يذم الناس كلهم الزمانا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا
...الخ وله من الشكوى من الدهر وصروفه مقطعات مليحة جداً.

----------


## فدوه

> جزاكم الله خيرا ، ولكن المقصود أبيات المنظومات العلمية ، لا القصائد الأدبية .


سامحنا ياشيخنا ساء فهمي
وعذراً 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,

----------


## فدوه

> هذا البيت لابن لنكَك البصري المتوفى سنة 360 هـ:
> 
> لا تخدعَنْكَ اللحى ولا الصور تسعة أعشار من ترى بقرُ
> تراهمُ كالسحاب منتشراً وليس فيه لطالبٍ مَطَرُ
> في شجر السّرْوِ منهمُ مَثلٌ له رُواءٌ وما لهُ ثَمَرُ
> 
> وله الأبيات المشهورة بالنسبة إلى الشافعي غلطاً :
> 
> يذم الناس كلهم الزمانا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا
> ...الخ وله من الشكوى من الدهر وصروفه مقطعات مليحة جداً.


*ياسيدي الفاضل 
هل لابن لنكَك داووين جامعة لقصائده؟؟
وإن لم يكن كذلك !
يا حبذا لو أشرت إليَّ _ لوكان بمقدورك _ بمن يهتم بشعره وينقله إذا كانت قصائده متناثرة 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> *ياسيدي الفاضل 
> هل لابن لنكَك داووين جامعة لقصائده؟؟
> وإن لم يكن كذلك !
> يا حبذا لو أشرت إليَّ _ لوكان بمقدورك _ بمن يهتم بشعره وينقله إذا كانت قصائده متناثرة 
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> *


اعذريني أختي الكريمة طالعتُ منذ مدة ترجمة له لا أذكر من أي الكتب كانت وعَلّقتُ في هاتفي المحمول منها ما كتبتُه آنفاً ولكن الكتب منشورة على النت بكثرة ويمكنك البحث في الموسوعة الشاملة أو غيرها وستجدين ما يعينك.

----------


## فدوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> أول واجب على من كلفا ........... ممكنا من نظر أن يعرفا؟


ما أدري ! 
لقد وجدت هذا البيت 
أول واجب على من كلفا .. تصحيحه ايمانه و يعرفا
وهو نظم متن الأخضري , للعلامة عبدالله الحاج الشنقيطي 
إن صحيحاً فبها ونعمه
وإن لم يكن كذلك لي الحق بطرح سؤال


> ويمكنك أن تضع سؤالا من غير أن تجيب


سؤالي لمن هذا؟؟
فمنهُمُ من تَابَ معلنا وَذَمْ ***** عِلْمَ الكَلاَم يَا لَهُ خَيْرَ نَدَمْ
مِثْلُ الجُوينيِّ وكَالغزالِي ***** وَكُلِّ مَنْ عاد إلَى المَعَالِي
ودمتم سـالمـين
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مهدي صالح

من قائل هذا البيت
بنت و بنت ابن و زوج مشفقة
أم و أخت جدة و معاقة


و لمن هذا البيت 
بنت و بنت ابن و ام مشفقة 
و زوجة و جدة و معتقة

أرجو الإجابة عنهما جميعا أو عدم الإجابة مطلقا 
(ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

فالحافظ المتقن قد ساوى المَلَكْ *** فاستعمل الجد فمن جَدّ مَلَكْ
لمن ؟

----------


## فدوه

> فالحافظ المتقن قد ساوى المَلَكْ *** فاستعمل الجد فمن جَدّ مَلَكْ


من هداية المرتاب وغاية الحفاظ والطلاب في تبين المتشابه من الكتاب
 علم الدين محمد السخاوي

----------


## الحاج مسعود

أول واجب على من كلفا     ممكنا للنظر أن يعرفا
متن إبن عاشر

----------


## التنبكتي

هذان البيتان من منظومة (الرحبية) في المواريث) وقبله(والوارثات من النساء سبع  * لم يعط أنثى غير هن الشرع * بنت وبنت ابن وأم مشفقه * والأخت من أي الجهات كانت * فهذه عدتهن بانت )

----------


## التنبكتي

هكذا تصحيح وتتميم معنى بيت ابن عاشر
(أول واجب على من كلفا * ممكنا من نظر أن يعرفا * الله والرسل بالصفات * مما عليه نص في الآيات )

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> سؤالي لمن هذا؟؟
> فمنهُمُ من تَابَ معلنا وَذَمْ ***** عِلْمَ الكَلاَم يَا لَهُ خَيْرَ نَدَمْ
> مِثْلُ الجُوينيِّ وكَالغزالِي ***** وَكُلِّ مَنْ عاد إلَى المَعَالِي
> ودمتم سـالمـين
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


التحفة المرضية للعلامة محمد بن علي آدم الإثيوبي.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل يقتضي تكراراً الأمر وهل             :::   يصير منهي بنهي مضمحل


المنهج المنتخب للزقاق.
وسؤالي: هل تعلم طبعة محققة للمتن مفردا؟
وجزيت خيرا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من القائل:
والجمع بين اثنين في قبر منع ................. فإن دعت ضرورة لم يمتنع

ومن القائل:
وطهر ما لم يعف عنه من خبث ......... ثوبا مكانا بدنا ومن حدث

ومن القائل:
وكل ما أبين من حي جعل ................ كميته في حكمه طهرا وحل

----------


## فتح البارى

بعد البحث..



> من القائل:
> والجمع بين اثنين في قبر منع ................. فإن دعت ضرورة لم يمتنع
> شرف الدين العمريطي-رحمه الله-
> ومن القائل:
> وطهر ما لم يعف عنه من خبث ......... ثوبا مكانا بدنا ومن حدث
> ابن رسلان الشافعي-رحمه الله-
> ومن القائل:
> وكل ما أبين من حي جعل ................ كميته في حكمه طهرا وحل
> العلامة ابنُ عثيمين -رحمه الله-

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزيت خيرا، ولكن أين سؤالك؟

وإليك هذا البيت أيضا:
رشحه بعضُ شيوخ المذهب ........... كنجل عبد البر وابن العربي

----------


## فتح البارى

من أي منظومة هذا البيت:
تطابق الواقع صدق الخبر ......وكذبه عدمه في الأشهر

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> من أي منظومة هذا البيت:
> تطابق الواقع صدق الخبر ......وكذبه عدمه في الأشهر


من منظومتين ! وكلاهما للسيوطي !
الكوكب الساطع في الأصول، وعقود الجمان في البلاغة.

----------


## فتح البارى

> جزيت خيرا، ولكن أين سؤالك؟
> 
> وإليك هذا البيت أيضا:
> رشحه بعضُ شيوخ المذهب ........... كنجل عبد البر وابن العربي


 لا أدري!، لكن من خلال التخمين أظنها المنهج المنتخب، صح؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ما شاء الله !
اقتربتَ جدا من الجواب !

----------


## فتح البارى

ما فيش أي وسائل مساعدة ؟! (ابتسامة)
قد تكون في حاشية عليها مثلا ؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

مساعدة:
على غرار احمرار الألفية وتوشيح السلم

----------


## فتح البارى

هل هو  محمد بن أحمد بن محمد الفاسى المغربي المشهور بميارة ؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أصبت!
في تكميل المنهج

----------


## فتح البارى

من أي منظومة هذا البيت:
فعورة الرجل والأمة ما .... من سرة لركبة دونهما
وأيضا:
فهم وإن قلوا وصاروا غربا.....لكن جهودهم أثارت عجبا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

- الموثق لعدود
- ألفية العلل للإثيوبي

----------


## تميم النجدي

وليس كل خلاف جاء معترا ... إلا خلاف له حظ من النظر ؟؟

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

لمن هذا البيت ؟:
النفس والعين وكل اجمع          وما لاجمع لديهم يتبع
وهذا:
وإن كتاب الله أوثق شافع            وأغنى غناء واهبا متفضلا

وهذا
في الصلوات الخمس جا بالثابت           مما روى عبادة بن الصامت
من كتبها وكن من حافظ له              عهد من الله علا أن يدخله 
جنته إلا فإن شا عذبه                      أو غفر الذ من خطايا اكتسبه
وهذا:
السحر حق وله تأثير         لكن بما قدره القدير
وهذا
أول من ألفه في الكتب           محمد بن شافع المطلب

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وليس كل خلاف جاء معترا ... إلا خلاف له حظ من النظر ؟؟


ابن الحصار في نظم المكي والمدني [ ذكره السيوطي في الإتقان ]

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وهذا
> في الصلوات الخمس جا بالثابت           مما روى عبادة بن الصامت
> من كتبها وكن من حافظ له              عهد من الله علا أن يدخله 
> جنته إلا فإن شا عذبه                      أو غفر الذ من خطايا اكتسبه


الموثق لعدود.
والباقي سهل ( ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

ما شاء الله ..
الظاهر إن ساضطر الى تآليف نظم لا تعرفه يا شيخ حتى لا تقول سهل.(ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

كل شيء سهل بالبحث يا شيخ ! ( ابتسامة )

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> الموثق لعدود.
> والباقي سهل ( ابتسامة )


دع السهل لي  :Smile: 
وإن كتاب الله أوثق شافع * وأغنى غناء واهبا متفضلا

الشاطبي في حرز الأماني.

----------


## فتح البارى

> كل شيء سهل بالبحث يا شيخ ! ( ابتسامة )


 كيف تبحثون الكتب المصورة ؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ولم الحاجة للكتب المصورة؟ كلها متاحة على الوورد يا أخي الكريم:
- نظم ابن أب
- حرز الأماني
- سلم الوصول
- مراقي السعودي

----------


## فتح البارى

والموثق، وألفية العلل،...!!
بل هو سعة اطلاع منكم، بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من كتابين يا أخي الكريم ... صار هذا سعة اطلاع ؟!
عموما جزيت خيرا على حسن الظن.

وإليك هذا البيت الذي سيتعبك في البحث ! ( ابتسامة ) :

وعامل الكلام بالإعمال ..... فإنه أولى من الإهمال

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

لا لا لن يتعبنا في البحث إن شاء الله:
هذا البيت من منظومة في القواعد الفقهية للشيخ عثمان بن سند البصري الوائلي النجدي المالكي
وقبله:  فأدخلن واحدا في الآخر****وغير هذا عده في النادر 
وبعده 
إن الخراج بالضمان يجب    ****   ومن خلاف الخروج يندب
وسؤالي:
لمن هذا:
وَلاَ تُخَــــاطِبْنِ  ي وَلـَفْـــــظُ خَاشـِعُ     خَـــامِسَةٌ وَخَــــالِقٌ وَخَــــادِعُ 
وهذا:
قُبَيْلَ سَاكِنٍ لِثَانٍ مُكْمِلِ  *******  نَحْوُ عَلٍ وَ مِنْ عَلٍ وَ مِرْجَلِ

وهذا:
وما ليس لتبعيض قبل****فيه اختيار البعض كالكل جعل؟
وهذا الاخير سيتعبك.(ابتسامة)

----------


## فتح البارى

> وإليك هذا البيت الذي سيتعبك في البحث ! ( ابتسامة ) :
> 
> وعامل الكلام بالإعمال ..... فإنه أولى من الإهمال


أنتم تعلمون أن هذا البيت بالذات لن يتبعني (ابتسامة)



> وَلاَ تُخَــــاطِبْنِ  ي وَلـَفْـــــظُ خَاشـِعُ خَـــامِسَةٌ وَخَــــالِقٌ وَخَــــادِعُ


لمحمد العاقب بن ما يأبى، وقبله:
وحاش لله محاريب وفي...ولا تخاف دركا ذاك اقتفي



> قُبَيْلَ سَاكِنٍ لِثَانٍ مُكْمِلِ ******* نَحْوُ عَلٍ وَ مِنْ عَلٍ وَ مِرْجَلِ


محمد بن عبدالله العلوي الشنقيطي، وقبله:
قافية البيت أخيرة الكلم.....بل هي من محرك به يلم



> وكل ما ليس لتبعيض قبل****فيه اختيار البعض كالكل جعل


*نظم عثمان بن سند البصري الوائلي النجدي المالكي (1244هـ)*
*[راجعها وضبطها : أبو مالك العوضي] (ابتسامة!)*

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

لمن هذا:
للأصل او للاهتمام قدما  **********  مسرة مساءة مثلهما

وهذا 
والوصف والتعريف والتأخير  ******** وعكسه يعرف والتنكير

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

وهذا 
تقول مالي قد نما ينمي وقد **** غوَى عدوّ الدين يغوي ففسدْ

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

*مَنْ فِي عِبادَةِ الإِلَهِ أَشْرَكَا******وَلَمْ يَتُبْ قَبْلَ الْمَماتِ هَلَكَا
*

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

أول من أفاده في الكتب**** محمد بن شافع المطلب

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

فورا على القاتل في العمد وفي ****ثلاثة الأعوام إن عقل يفي

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

و حوز ما جهل اصله كفى  ***** عشرة اشهر و العام وفى
 تصرف المالك و النسبة مع  *****  يد و لا متنازع طول وقع
 هذا إذا توفرت فيشهد  ******* عالمها بملك من له اليد

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> لمن هذا:
> للأصل او للاهتمام قدما  **********  مسرة مساءة مثلهما
> 
> وهذا 
> والوصف والتعريف والتأخير  ******** وعكسه يعرف والتنكير


- لآلئ التبيان لحسن عبد الرازق
- مائة المعاني والبيان لابن الشحنة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أول من أفاده في الكتب**** محمد بن شافع المطلب


مراقي السعود
(أول من صنفه) !

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> فورا على القاتل في العمد وفي ****ثلاثة الأعوام إن عقل يفي


تيسير فقه العمدة لابن الدناه الأجودي.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وهذا 
> تقول مالي قد نما ينمي وقد **** غوَى عدوّ الدين يغوي ففسدْ


نظم الفصيح لابن أبي الحديد.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> *مَنْ فِي عِبادَةِ الإِلَهِ أَشْرَكَا******وَلَمْ يَتُبْ قَبْلَ الْمَماتِ هَلَكَا
> *


http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=945008

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> و حوز ما جهل اصله كفى  ***** عشرة اشهر و العام وفى
>  تصرف المالك و النسبة مع  *****  يد و لا متنازع طول وقع
>  هذا إذا توفرت فيشهد  ******* عالمها بملك من له اليد


أرجوزة العمل المطلق للفيلالي السجلماسي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

إليكم هذا البيت:
وما كانت نبيا قط أنثى ............ ولا عبد وشخص ذو فعال

وهذا:
وصون الخطى عن ذي الخطاء التزم وهب ........... صفاك لمهدى من لديه صفاء

وهذا:
بلال السابق جيل الحبشة ............ ومن له وسط الجنان خشخشة

وهذا:
وعظموا بأحد الآحاد ......... وأحد في النفي ذو انفراد

----------


## طراد

وما كانت نبيا قط أنثى ..
بدء الأمالي
لسراج الدين عليّ بن عثمان    569 هـ

----------


## فتح البارى

> إليكم هذا البيت:
> وما كانت نبيا قط أنثى ............ ولا عبد وشخص ذو فعال
> بدء الأمالي
> لسراج الدين عليّ بن عثمان 
> الأوشي الفرغاني
> 
> وهذا:
> وصون الخطى عن ذي الخطاء التزم وهب ........... صفاك لمهدى من لديه صفاء
>  ابن مالك في تحفة المودود
> ...


 الأسئلة بقت صعبة!

----------


## فتح البارى

عمود النسب، وبعده:
أذن للنبي والعتيق......ومرة أذن للفاروق
(ابتسامة مُنْهَك!)

----------


## فتح البارى

هذا من النوع المتعب (ابتسامة!):
لشدة الحاجة في الأنساب...للصون عن أسباب الارتياب

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ولكنه إنهاك مصحوب بلذة وفائدة !

إليك هذا البيت:
ومنع الأكثر أن يثنى ............ أو يجمع المختلفان معنى

وهذا:
وإن منها العقل نور تبصر ........... به العلومَ النفسُ إذ تستبصر

وهذا:
و(إنما) ومن أبى عن (إنما) .......... يُرد بالذوق وقول العلما

وهذا:
ووضع نحو لأمور كليَة ............... ولغة قد وضعت لجزئيَة

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

> مراقي السعود
> (أول من صنفه) !


 الظاهر إني حسدتك يا شيخ!!(ابتسامة)
الله المستعان ..
الإجابة خطأ
السؤال لا يزال قائما

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

وللتيسير ,بعده:
وعودة للشارح المشهورِ               إذ يثبتن من دونما قصورِ 
بأنه بعد الإمام الشافعي                  في أربع تعد كالمراجع

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> الظاهر إني حسدتك يا شيخ!!(ابتسامة)
> الله المستعان ..
> الإجابة خطأ
> السؤال لا يزال قائما


إن كنت تقصد نظم العكبري، فهو قد اقتبس هذا البيت من المراقي لأنه قال قبله:
فدون الأصول في الرسالة ..... لم يسمها وغيره قد قاله
نظم المراقي للإمام العلوي .......... مراقي السعود في بيت جلي:
أول من .... إلخ
والبيت المقتبس ينبغي أن ينسب إلى قائله الأصلي، بل إن الناظم نفسه نسبه إليه كما هنا.

----------


## فتح البارى

> ولكنه إنهاك مصحوب بلذة وفائدة !
> 
> إليك هذا البيت:
> ومنع الأكثر أن يثنى ............ أو يجمع المختلفان معنى
> ابن مالك في الكافية
> وهذا:
> وإن منها العقل نور تبصر ........... به العلومَ النفسُ إذ تستبصر
> 
> وهذا:
> ...


ولم أجد الباقي..

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

للتسهيل:
البيت الأول نظم في أصول فقه الحنفية.
البيت الأخير من نظم هو الوحيد في علوم اللغة.

----------


## فتح البارى

> البيت الأول نظم في أصول فقه الحنفية.


وبعدها:
هذا إذا ما كاملا يكون....لا كالصبي مثله المجنون
(صعب جدا)

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

هذا:
*وأوَّلُ المصادرِ القُرآنُ *** كتابُ ربِّي المعجِزُ البيانُ
*

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

منظومة محمد حبش.
وإن كان فيه إشكال من جهة رفع (البيان) ؟!

ويقرب منه هذا البيت:
فخير ما يفسر القرآنُ ............ بمثله ليبدو البيانُ

----------


## فتح البارى

> البيت الأخير من نظم هو الوحيد في علوم اللغة.


ما المقصود بعلوم اللغة ؟!

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

فمن يكون أصبح الصباح *** عليه صائما فلا يباح

----------


## فتح البارى

> البيت الأخير من نظم هو الوحيد في علوم اللغة.


هل هي ألفية زين الدين شعبان الآثاري ؟!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> هل هي ألفية زين الدين شعبان الآثاري ؟!


ألفية الآثاري في النحو لا في اللغة.

----------


## فتح البارى

> ألفية الآثاري في النحو لا في اللغة.


 وما المقصود بمنظومة في علوم اللغة ؟ ، هل هي منظومة في النحو والصرف والبلاغة وفقه اللغة و.. ؟ 
وأنا عنَيتُ ألفية الآثاري التي هي في الفنون العشرة.
بارك الله فيكم، نفعنا بفوائدكم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

المقصود في علوم متن اللغة : نشأة اللغة والفصيح والضعيف والمفردات والشوارد اللغوية ونقل اللغة وطبقات اللغويين والاشتقاق وغير ذلك من الأبواب التي يتعرض لها أصحاب فقه اللغة.
وسوف أريحك: النظم لكتاب المزهر في علوم اللغة للسيوطي ( ابتسامة ).

----------


## فتح البارى

> وسوف أريحك: النظم لكتاب المزهر في علوم اللغة للسيوطي ( ابتسامة ).


دا كده حل مش وسيلة مساعدة (ابتسامة)
هل اسم المؤلف مصطفى محمد فاضل ماء العينين ؟!



> هذا من النوع المتعب (ابتسامة!):
> لشدة الحاجة في الأنساب...للصون عن أسباب الارتياب


ما زال السؤال قائما !
وللمساعدة: وصف ناظمُه بأمير القوافي.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ثم القِران في سياق النظم .......... لا يوجب القرانَ عند الحكم

----------


## فتح البارى

نظم مختصر المنار في أصول الفقه

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> منظومة محمد حبش.
> وإن كان فيه إشكال من جهة رفع (البيان) ؟!


وما الإشكال يا شيخنا بارك الله فيك؟
أليست داخلة في:
فارفع بها وانصب وجر مع "أل" ودون "أل" مصحوب "أل"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ولكنه وجه ضعيف قبيح يا شيخنا الفاضل كما في الأشموني وغيره.
ولم أقل إنه باطل، وإنما قلت فيه إشكال، ولذلك لا تكاد تجد مثله مسموعا عن العرب.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك:
في قول الأشموني:
(( لكنه ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام: قبيح وضعيف وحسن، فالقبيح رفع الصفة مجردة كانت أو مع أل المجرد من الضمير والمضاف إلى المجرد منه وذلك ثمان صور هي: الحسن وجه، الحسن وجه أب، حسن وجه، حسن وجه أب، الحسن الوجه، الحسن وجه الأب، حسن الوجه، حسن وجه الأب. ))

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزيت خيرًا يا شيخ.
وعفوًا إنما سألتك لأنا لم ندرس بذلك التفصيل في الأشموني... إنما درسنا بجواز الأوجه الثلاثة بدون تفصيل ... على ظاهر ما في الألفية.
وأنا أربطها في ذهني بقول المنشد في التواشيح:
سيدنا محمد رسول الله. . . الصادق الوعد الأمين.
فكنت أرى أن فيه ثلاثة أوجه  :Smile:

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ثم القِران في سياق النظم .......... لا يوجب القرانَ عند الحكم


في مراقي السعود بيت يشبه هذا البيت، فمن يأتي به ؟

----------


## فتح البارى

هل تعنون هذا البيت:
أما قران اللفظ في المشهور.......فلا يُساوي في سوى المذكور ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم ، بورك فيك.

----------


## فتح البارى

وفي الكوكب بيت يشبهه، فمن يأتي به؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

في الكوكب بيتان !

----------


## فتح البارى

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الفاضل، وهما:
أمَّا الْقِرَانُ بَيْنَ جُمْلَتَيْنِ ... لَفْظًا فَلَا يُعْطِي اسْتِواءَ تَيْنِ
فِي كُلِّ حُكْمٍ ثَمَّ لَمْ يُبَيَّنِ ... وَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ نَعَمْ وَالْمُزَنِيْ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> فمن يكون أصبح الصباح *** عليه صائما فلا يباح


لعلك تفيدنا




> ما زال السؤال قائما !
> وللمساعدة: وصف ناظمُه بأمير القوافي.


أميرَ القوافي قد أتيت مبايعا .......... وهذي وفود الشرق قد بايعت معي
( ابتسامة )
لعلك تفيدنا

----------


## فتح البارى

يظهر ان في كذا أمير للقوافي (ابتسامة)
يا ابن عدود يا مليكَ البيان....وخَدِين  َ الحِجا ورب المعاني
إذا قيل من أمير القوافي....قلتُ: من غير ذا الفتى الـمُرِيتاني
والبيت في متن شراع الفلك المشحون، بارك الله فيكم شيخنا، أحبكم في الله، وفي انتظار ألغازكم الممتعة.

----------


## الكوسج

> من أي المنظومات هذا البيت :
> وما كانت نبيا قط أنثى ........... ولا عبد وشخص ذو فعال
> 
> وهذا :
> والشأن لا يعترض المثال ........ إذ قد كفى الفرض والاحتمال
> 
> وهذا :
> والشرح للذمة وصف قاما .......... يقبل الالتزام والإلزاما
> 
> ...


والشرح للذمة وصف قاما .......... يقبل الالتزام والإلزاما  ( ابن عاصم )
والعرف في الشرع له اعتبار ........... لذا عليه الحكم قد يدار ( ابن عابدين )
والشأن لا يعترض المثال ........ إذ قد كفى الفرض والاحتمال ( عبدالله العلوي - المراقي )
ولمن هذين البيتين :
والمدعى عليه من يوافقه     عرف أو أصل وبعضهم يحققه
بأنه أقرب خصمين سبب     وضده مدع كناظر طلب

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

> لعلك تفيدنا)
> لعلك تفيدنا


 منظومة الكواكبي للمنار 
وقبله  يقول : 
وحيث كان ذا بالاختيار ****وليس موجبا بالاضطرار
فمن يكون أصبح الصباح ****عليه صائما فلا يباح
هناك فطره إذا مسافرا ***يكون كالمقيم حيث سافرا

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

لمن هذا 
وَهِبَةٌ صَحَّتْ بِكُلِّ مَا يَصِحْ     ***  فِيْ الشَّرعِ بَيعُهُ بِنَصٍّ مُتَّضِحْ
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تكملة روضة المرتاد

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

- أول واجب على العبيد ......... معرفة الإله بالتسديد؟ 
هذا البيت من متن العقيده السفارينية :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  المسماة بالدرة المضيه في عقد أهل الفرقة المرضيه :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 


سؤالي هو 
من قائل هذا البيت
وبعد فالعلم عظيم الجدوي لاسّيما الفقه أساس التقوي

----------


## أبو الهيثم المغربي

البيت للعلامة السيد أبي الاهدل اليمني الشافعي من "الفرائد البهية في نظم القواعد الفقهية"
وتجدون على هذا الرباط مزيد علم حول هذه المنظومة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من أي منظومة هذا البيت؟
بَحيرة فَعيلة مِن بَحَرا ............ تُشق طولا أذنها بلا امترا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> من أي منظومة هذا البيت؟
> بَحيرة فَعيلة مِن بَحَرا ............ تُشق طولا أذنها بلا امترا


من عمود النسب

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> ولمن هذين البيتين :
> والمدعى عليه من يوافقه     عرف أو أصل وبعضهم يحققه
> بأنه أقرب خصمين سبب     وضده مدع كناظر طلب


؟؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

من أي المنظومات هذا البيت:
والشيء لا ينبت دون أصل .......... والأصل لا يثمر دون فعل

----------


## فتح البارى

> من أي المنظومات هذا البيت:
> والشيء لا ينبت دون أصل .......... والأصل لا يثمر دون فعل


عمود النسب

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

طيب، وهذا؟
نالوا بخدع زهرة الحياة ............ وما لهم خردلة في الآتي

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

إليكم هذا اللغز:

بيتان في منظومة ( نهاية التدريب ) للعمريطي في بابين مختلفين، ومع ذلك فهما متطابقان في الشطر الأول تماما لفظا ومعنى.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> إليكم هذا اللغز:
> 
> بيتان في منظومة ( نهاية التدريب ) للعمريطي في بابين مختلفين، ومع ذلك فهما متطابقان في الشطر الأول تماما لفظا ومعنى.


في كتاب الجنازة:
وللمريض تندب الوصية ............ ورده مظالم البرية
وفي باب الوصايا:
وللمريض تندب الوصية ........ وشرطه التكليف والحرية

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> إليكم هذا اللغز:
> 
> بيتان في منظومة ( نهاية التدريب ) للعمريطي في بابين مختلفين، ومع ذلك فهما متطابقان في الشطر الأول تماما لفظا ومعنى.


وهذا لغز مشابه لما سبق:
بيتان في نهاية التدريب للعمريطي في بابين مختلفين، الشطر الثاني في البيت الأول يطابق الشطر الأول في البيت الثاني !

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله وأستاذنا أبا مالك العوضي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ : 
فاسمَحْ لي أن أشارك هنا بسؤالٍ لِإِخْوَاني :
من أي منظومةٍ هذا البيتُ : 
وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لِلْمَيْتِ فَرْعٌ أُنْثَى  *** فَالسُّدْسُ وَالتَّعْصِيبُ قَرَّا إِرْثَا  ؟
والبَيْتُ ـ لِلْعِلْمِ ـ في إِرْثِ الأَبِ 
والسلام .

----------


## عبدالله بن ياسين

طيب .. هذه من أي ألفية ؟

وَإِنَّ مَنْ قَالَ لِشَيْخِهِ لِمَهْ  **  لَمْ يَسْتَفِدْ مِنْهُ بِمَا تَعَلَّمَهْ

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

فَهْوَ _ابْنُ عَمِّ الْمُصْطَفَى وَلَمْ نَجِدْ_ .. لَهُ نَظِيْرًا مِنْ _قُرَيْشٍ مُجْتَهِدْ_

----------

